# Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!



## Viper5684 (4. Januar 2010)

hey leute,
ich hoffe ich bin hier in thread halbwegs richtig.
ich wollte ende märz anfang april hoch an die nord/ostsee auf 'MeFos...problem ist....ich hab nur ne normale wathose mit neoprensocken und schuhen.....wäre das möglich sich mit richtiger thermowäsche gegen de kälte zu schützen, oder hat man da keine chance?! Muss also ne neoprenhose her?
würde mich freuen, wenn mir einer vllt helfen könnte
bin halt echt das erste mal dort und werde auch nicht ständig hochfahren, da ich es arbeitstechnisch leider nicht schaffe...somit wollte ich nicht unbedingt gleich wieder geld ausgeben

lg
martin


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Letztes Jahr hatte die Ostsee am 01.04.09, trotz starkem Sonnenschein, 6.9° an der Oberfläche.

your choice


----------



## Nolfravel (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Moin,

Ich denke das reicht.
Ohne Probleme.
Außer es sind Löcher drin:m


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Ich würds lassen - Kugellager friert dir ein|krank:


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Moin Martin, #h

generell geht das natürlich! 
Und wenn du gute Unterwäsche und "Über"-wäsche trägst, dann läßt es sich durchaus auch mal 30 - 45 Minuten am Stück fischen. Kommt auf die Wassertemperatur an. 
Habe früher auch so angefangen. Dennoch ist eine Neoprenwathose zu bevorzugen! #6 #h


----------



## Nolfravel (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Okay, dann muss ich mich mit meiner Aussage wohl ein bisschen zurückhalten.

Es geht, ist aber Schweinekalt|supergri

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Viper5684 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

na das klingt jedenfalls nich nach was unmöglichen 
2 paar thermo wäsche, ne skihose und dann wathose drüber....müsste dann eigentlich auch ausreichen 

danke euch


----------



## Bigone (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Moin, ne Neoprenhose gibt es doch schon ab ca. 50 euro, die würde ich ruhig investieren, ich hatte vor 3 jahren mal ne Blasenentzündung weil ich im November beim Abfischen mit ner Pvc hose in ca. 8Grad kaltem Wasser stand. Das fühlt sich an als wenn du Lava pischerst. Also gönn` dir den Luxus. Gruß Gerald


----------



## alex82 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Ich hab eigentlich fast das gleiche Problem, nur dass ich nicht mal ne Wathose habe |supergri
Würde es aber trotzdem gern auf MEFO´s probieren.
Nun meine Frage: Gibt es auf Rügen Plätze an denen man tieferes Wasser auch vom Ufer aus erreicht?
Ich möchte keine Spots wissen, sondern nur allgemein ob es Sinn macht und ob´s sowas überhaupt gibt?


----------



## Viper5684 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

klar sind 50 oecken nich viel...aber wenn man es nur einmal macht...isses schon schade ums geld.
ne blasenentzündung is nich so toll...ick wees wie sich das anfühlt....rasierklingen pinkeln is echt net schön


----------



## Bigone (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Tut mir Leid, habe jetzt erst gesehen, daß du aus Berlin bist, das ist naklar zu weit von der küste entfernt um mal eben hoch zu fahren. Für einmal im Jahr sind 50 eus doch nicht gerade wenig. Also, Thermowäsche und Adrenalin beim drillen dann jeht dit schon.


----------



## lsski (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

#h Hallo 

Eine Wathose aus Neopreen hält nicht nur Warm!
Sie kühlt auch !
:m Wenn sie nicht gerade Schwarz ist und du im Sommer nicht in der prallen Sonne hockst ist sie dem PVC um einiges überlegen.


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

hallo viper 
du braust nicht umbedingt ne wathose suche dir strände  wo du vom strand aus angeln kannst denn braust du nur gummistiefel 
denn kannst du geld sparen und kauft dir ne anständige wathose oki doki lg andre


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Von ner PVC Hose mit Füßlingen hab ich noch nie was gehört... #c

Ein Freund von mir hat das auch mal gemacht, der hatte dann allerdings einen Skianzug und entsprechend Socken drunter, dann hat der shconmal 2 Stunden am Stück im Wasser (April) nicht gefroren.


Gruß


----------



## Viper5684 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

das is keene billig Wathose die ick hab, sondern ne atmungsaktive von Greys  Dazu hab ich natürlich Greys-Watschuhe...das is also nich so nen billig PVC zeugs, wo man drin schwitzt wie n schwein |supergri

ob ich da vom strand aus angeln kann, weiß ich nciht....nen kumpel meinte, man muss schon weit raus.
ich wollte eigentlich nach Bakenberg auf Rügen, sagt euch das was?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> das is keene billig Wathose die ick hab, sondern ne atmungsaktive von Greys  Dazu hab ich natürlich Greys-Watschuhe...das is also nich so nen billig PVC zeugs, wo man drin schwitzt wie n schwein |supergri
> 
> ob ich da vom strand aus angeln kann, weiß ich nciht....nen kumpel meinte, man muss schon weit raus.
> ich wollte eigentlich nach Bakenberg auf Rügen, sagt euch das was?




Sag das doch gleich, dass das ne atmungsaktive ist... so eine benutzen viele auch noch im tiefsten Winter. Dadrunter musst du dich nach der Zwiebeltechnik einkleiden. Die unterste Schicht sollte möglichst auch atmungsaktiv sein, bloß keine Baumwolle, die saugt sich voll mit Schweiß und due frierst dich zu Tode...
2. Schicht Fleece ist Standart, darüber dann auch noch was.

Gruß


----------



## bewillknevill (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

moin viper,
mit ner atmungsaktiven geht das locker klar ich fische das ganze jahr mit einer und hab auch noch nie probleme gehabt. Ist sogar manchmal von vorteil wenn man ein wenig länger laufen muß schwitzt man halt nicht so, und man muß ja nun auch nicht die ganze zeit bis zum hals im wasser stehen an vielen stellen (ist hier, weiß nicht wie es auf rügen ist) reicht es vollkommen aus wenn du bis zum oberschenkel im wasser stehst. Wenn es einem da zu kalt wird geht man halt mal für 5-10min raus!
gruß ben


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> *na das klingt jedenfalls nich nach was unmöglichen *
> 2 paar thermo wäsche, ne skihose und dann wathose drüber....müsste dann eigentlich auch ausreichen
> 
> danke euch


 



Zeuge deine Kinder einfach vor dem Trip,
dann ist alles in trockenen Tüchern. |supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## locotus (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

@ viper, war gerade letztes Wochende mit meine atmungsaktiven Watbüx in der Brandung unterwegs. Wie Dorschi schon schrieb drunter nach dem Zwiebelprinzip kleiden, dann wirds nicht kalt.


----------



## Viper5684 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Zeuge deine Kinder einfach vor dem Trip,
> dann ist alles in trockenen Tüchern. |supergri
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


naja...einfach bei dem wetter nen becher voll machen und aufs fensterbrett damit :vik: wir haben hier in berlin -15°C...das is einfach unhuman xD ich glaube danach bin ich eh sehr abgehärtet :q
na das freut mich ja, dass es mit ner atmungsaktiven hose geht...dann steht ja meinem kurztrip eigentlich nix mehr im wege...ich freu mich


----------



## baydossi (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

An alle, die Probleme mit der Kälte oder den Wathosen haben,
schaut euch mal den Link an
http://www.dj-angelsport.de/angebote/
Sind gut und günstig die Hosen, hab mir auch eine Zugelegt, weil ich Kein-Bock mehr hatte, wie ein Michelin-Mänchen durch die Gewässer zu ziehen

Willi


----------



## antonio (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*



lsski schrieb:


> #h Hallo
> 
> Eine Wathose aus Neopreen hält nicht nur Warm!
> Sie kühlt auch !
> :m Wenn sie nicht gerade Schwarz ist und du im Sommer nicht in der prallen Sonne hockst ist sie dem PVC um einiges überlegen.




wo hastn die weisheit her?
ne neopren im sommer, da kannst du auch in die sauna gehen.


entsprechend sportthermounterwäsche in kombination mit ner atmungsaktiven reicht aus.
oder so was:

http://www.adh-fishing.de/watbekleidung/unterwaesche-fleece/guideline-bib-fleece-latzhose.html

antonio


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Aber das Fleece Dingens da sollte nicht die unterste Schicht sein! Fleece und Baumwolle saugen sich mit Schweiß voll und im Endeffekt friert man sich einen ab...

Im Sommer wird in die Neoprenhose einfach nur ne Boxershorts getragen... (obwohl ich auch schon in Badeshorts im Wasser stand, geht auch gut)


----------



## fantazia (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*



antonio schrieb:


> wo hastn die weisheit her?
> ne neopren im sommer, da kannst du auch in die sauna gehen.
> 
> 
> ...


Jup das Neopren kühlt ist mir auch neu|rolleyes.
Ich schwitz mir damit immer einen ab wenn es wieder wärmer wird.


----------



## zander-ralf (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Länger als 'ne halbe Stunde wirst Du 's in so einem 3/4 Körper-Kondom in Nordjütland (Nordsee/Ostsee) im März/April (Wasser max. 8 - 10°C) nicht aushalten!
Mit einer Neoprenhose und Thermounterwäsche packe ich das im März ca. 2 - 3 Std. (dann dürft Ihr mich Prinzessin nennen!). :vik:

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Lenkers (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Moin allerseits,
also ich trage stets als erste Schicht eine Funktionsunterhose vom Kaffeeröster (die dicke Ausführung in der kalten Jahreszeit) darüber eine Fleecehose und dann noch die Einziehhose von der Regenüberhose (Goretex) der Bundeswehr. Mit dem ganzen Zeugs drunter bleibt sogar noch ein wenig Luft in der Atmungsaktiven und da in der Ostsee bücken ohnehin nicht so gut ist reicht die verbleibende Bewegungsfreiheit zum Spinnfischen aus. 
Allerdings bleibe ich bei unter 10°C nie länger als 30-40 min am Stück im Wasser. (gibt sonst nicht nur Probleme mit dem "Kugellager")
Bin halt schon im Alter, wo man Dümmlichkeiten schnell mal mit langwierigen Arztbehandlungen bezahlen muss.

TL Lenker


----------



## janko (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> das is keene billig Wathose die ick hab, sondern ne atmungsaktive von Greys  Dazu hab ich natürlich Greys-Watschuhe...das is also nich so nen billig PVC zeugs, wo man drin schwitzt wie n schwein |supergri
> 
> ob ich da vom strand aus angeln kann, weiß ich nciht....nen kumpel meinte, man muss schon weit raus.
> ich wollte eigentlich nach Bakenberg auf Rügen, sagt euch das was?



bakenberg links richtung dranske kannst du fast alles vom ufer aus befischen - außer vielleicht auf den riffen.

ich fische seit 3 jahren ausschlieslich mit atmungsaktiven wathosen auch bei luft -5 und wasser +2 und das auch einen stunde am stück

unter der wathose habe ich 2x ullfrotte/woolpower und eine dicke fleecehose


----------



## vazzquezz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Grundsätzlich kann ´ne Neobuxe übrigens wirklich kühlen! |znaika:

[Klugscheiss] 
Wenn Die Aussenbedingungen nicht ZU warm sind, die Hose (die üblicherweise aus kaschierten Neo besteht) aussen nass ist, sich nicht im Wasser befindet, und dann noch Wind dazu kommt, kann einem schnell kalt in der Hose werden!
[/Klugscheiss]

Deshalb sind Surfanzüge üblicherweise aus unkaschiertem Glatthautneopren ...  !


V.


----------



## Rellington (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

ich fische auch mit einer atmungsaktiven im winter. man sollte halt nur ordentlich was drunter haben sonst gibt das richtige winter kirschen. 2-3 paar dicke socken und ne lange elly ist ein muss:q eher noch mehr!


----------



## donlotis (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Meistens, insbesondere bei Wind, sind die Hände/Finger das Aus-Kriterium beim Mefo-Angeln. Wenn die Finger schmerzen und steif sind ist es egal ob man eine Neoprenhose an hat oder was anderes trägt (und Ende März kann es noch gut kalt und windig sein). Also sind erstmal wirklich gute Handschuhe angesagt!

Ansonsten benutze ich immer Neopren, aber mit der richtigen Unterwäsche könnte es auch so eine Zeit lang gut gehen...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Damit fischt ein Kollege von mir in einer atmungsaktiven Wathose.
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/guidlatz.html

Also mit dem richtigen Unterzeug geht das schon. #h


----------



## Maifliege (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Ich bin ja schon älter....

Natürlich haben auch wir schon in der vor Neo-Ära, oder vor Atmungsaktiven-Ära bei winterlichen Temperaturen watend gefischt, war aber wirklich kalt...
Waren halt gummierte oder Nylonhosen.
Was damals wirklich gefehlt hat war das Wissen um die hier auch richtig beschriebene Unterwäsche. Optimal unterfüttert besteht zwischen einer Atmungsaktiven und einer Nylon im Winter m. E. gar kein Unterschied. Unterwasser atmet eh nichts und wenn es wirklich kalt ist stehen wir auch mit einer Neo nicht sehr lange tief im Wasser.
Wenn es also ein "one day trip" wird kauf dir Unterwäsche (s.o.) und nutz deine Hose.
TL
Matthias

p.s.: die Atmungsaktive, gut unterfüttert, ist der Neo auch im Winter überlegen wenn du weite Märsche vor hast!


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Irgendwie ist das hier eine Warmduscherthread...:q:q:q

Wat man nicht alles liest, Handschuhe, Neopren,... und und und,...

Spaß beiseite. Der Unterschied zwischen einer Neohose und einer Atmungsaktiven liegt darin, das Neo theoretisch isoliert und Membranen eben nicht. 
Trotzdem sind sie windundurchlässig und durch ihre Atmungsaktivität bleibst du in der Hose, wenn du alles richtig machst knochentrocken und hast eben keine kühlende Flüßigkeit in der Büx.

Ich trage immer Membran. Wenn es richtig kalt ist, dann kommt ein langer Hellyhansenschlüpper drunter, darüber ein Pradagoniadessous, darüber eine schluffige Fleecejoggingbüx und dann noch ein Fleeceoverall aus einem Segelladen. Baumwolle hat unter einer Atmungsaktiven garnix zu suchen. Sie speichert Feuchtigkeit und ist eine Garantie für Frostklöten.
Die Socken sollten unbedingt aus Wolle sein und eben nicht aus Cotton.

Selbst beim Intimsten, kann man darüber nachdenken, ob man den kleinen Freund nicht in eine Hülle aus dem Laufsport steckt, damit der nach langem Marsch leicht durchschwitzte Schlüpper nicht die Keimzellen frostet.

Dazu gehört das man - sowieso nicht - nicht bis zur Unterkante Brustwarzen ins Wasser steigt, sondern lediglich bis zum Knie und in Bewegung bleibt. Öfter mal ein kleines Stück zu gehen, mehrere Plätze abzufischen und aktiv zu sein, ist so oder so eine gute Taktik um zum Fangerfolg zu kommen und ermöglicht einem auch bei Frost einen angenehmen warmen Angeltag.

Spätestens wenn man mal einen längeren Fußmarsch zurückgelegt hat, weiß man Gore und Co. zu schätzen, denn in Neo wäre man klitschnaß geschwitzt und dann friert man erst recht.


----------



## schakal1182 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Das Thema hier scheint mir genau in die Richtung zu gehen in die ich gerade am forschen bin.

Über Ostern soll es zum ersten mal an die Ostsee auf Meerforelle gehen.

Ich habe eine atmungsaktive Wathose von DAM in die ich per Reißverschluss ein wärmendes Fleecefutter anbringen kann. Das wäre demnach die vorletze Schicht.

Ich frage mich nun, was ich darunter noch anziehen soll?

Neben Jeans haben ich hier noch eine lange Unterhose und eine gefütterte, atmungsaktive Regenhose von Jack Wolfskin. Das ist so eine Art Skihose. Meint ihr ich muss die U-Hose und die gefütterte anziehen? Oder nur die gefütterte? oder reicht die U-Hose und die Jeans?

Ein erstes Statement von euch wäre sehr hilfreich denn ich werde vermutlich nur 2 oder 3 mal zum angeln kommen und das erste mal schon abzubrechen weil man die falschen Klamotten anhat wäre die blödeste Zeitverschwendung die ich mir da vorstellen kann...

Ich bin dankbar für jeden Rat!


----------



## gallus (14. März 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Hallo,
ich nutze die besagte DAM-Hose auch.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Jeans und die Ja-Wo im Auto lassen.
Stattdessessen normale lange Unterhosen + einfache Fleece-Jogginghose + dem mitgelieferten Einknüpffutter..


----------



## schakal1182 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Wenn es da keine weiteren Meinungen zu gibt werde ich wohl in den nächsten Tagen mal zu Globetrotter fahren und mir eine Fleecehose zulegen.

Hatte gehofft, dass ich mit meinen Hosen hier irgendwie auskomme...


----------



## xfishbonex (15. März 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

hallo 
das wer ne gute idee fleece ist schon gut #6du wirst es nicht bereuen 
lg andre


----------



## schakal1182 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Ich frag mich nur ob nötig ist, weil die Jack-Wolfskin auch ein Fleece innen hat. Wäre nur die Frage ob es so gut zwei atmungsaktive Hosen übereinander zu anzuziehen. Aber im Wasser funktioniert das ja eh nicht. Da geht es nur um Wärmeisolierung...


----------



## barschkönig (15. März 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*

Also ich würd auch ne Neoprenwathose benutzen, die geht nicht so schnell kaputt und vor allem sie hält warm um lange im Wasser stehen zu können


----------



## Nolfravel (15. März 2010)

*AW: Reicht ne normale Wathose Ende März?!*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Also ich würd auch ne Neoprenwathose benutzen, die geht nicht so schnell kaputt und vor allem sie hält warm um lange im Wasser stehen zu können


 
Darum geht es hier aber nicht.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------

